
Suspected AlphaBay Admin Takes Life as Feds Close Site - TaylorGood
https://themerkle.com/suspected-alphabay-admin-takes-his-life-in-thailand/
======
dmix
Apparently he had 4 Lamborghinis and 3 houses registered under his name living
as a 'programmer' in Thailand. He wasn't exactly living inconspicuously. I'm
curious how he manged to cash out all that Bitcoin without drawing attention.

It's easy to blame criminals for being dumb after the fact but this one seems
a bit obvious... even when in Thailand. He was being reckless.

I'd imagine going from that life style to a Bangkok jail cell can be pretty
hard. Still though the trial might have been somewhat of an interesting
experience. I guess he had planned for this upon getting caught (he used a
towel).

It would probably have been far harder to hang yourself in a high security
American jail.

[https://www.google.ca/amp/s/coconuts.co/bangkok/news/canadia...](https://www.google.ca/amp/s/coconuts.co/bangkok/news/canadian-
drug-fugitive-lived-luxury-life-thailand-dying-police-custody/amp/)

------
bhouston
It is in Montreal? Then it is likely in either the AWS Montreal or OVH
Montreal datacenters.

~~~
borne0
I imagine they would have their own hardware for a site like this. It could be
any datacentre in Montreal, of which there are many to chose from.

As an aside; if I were a drug kingpin the last place on earth I would go to is
Thailand.

